

Ask HN: iPhone friendly Hacker News? - geuis

I would love if HN had an iPhone version of the site. Anyone else feel the same way?
======
jwilliams
To be honest, I don't mind the site as it is on the iPhone. The pages
themselves are simple, so it renders quickly and it's quick to navigate.

Not sure why - But a lot of iPhone versions seem to cut the number of
articles/elements back quite considerably. Of the iPhone-friendly news sites
that I use, most of them only display a dozen or so articles (rather than the
40-50 that are usually on the normal site).

I prefer to zoom around a page then be stuck with navigating through smaller
pages.

------
markbao
<http://buxfer.com/yc/> \- this one is the fully featured one, but it has been
down for a while.

<http://code.seedlessmedia.com/iCombinator/#_home> \- this one works.

------
kriyative
VenueM.com makes a great RSS to iPhone-friendly web site interface. Check out
their Hacker News site (ideally on an iPhone/iPod Touch) at:

<http://i.venuem.net/ychn>

~~~
unsheeple
this site/service is exactly what i was looking for when checking the latest
posts on my iphone

------
enomar
Works pretty well through Google Reader.

------
xtimesninety
I use Google or Skweezer to "mobilize" any website :)

<http://www.google.com/gwt/n?u=news.ycombinator.com>

<http://skweezer.com/s.aspx?q=news.ycombinator.com>

------
PieSquared
Hey, I think just being away from HN for a while is good for me. I haven't
been here in a week or so and I'm pretty sure my productivity rose. Though
it's fun to come back and read some of the stuff here when I feel burnt out :)

------
twism
I think buxfer makes one. I forget the URL though.

------
pstinnett
looking for this as well.

